# Mill Creek and Black River Report



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Went and fished the Mill Creek and Black River Today. Water was dirty and no Salmon were seen or hooked! Mabey it is still too early???? The scenery was beautiful! Here is a pic of the Mill Creek from today:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

northern, 

Where is Mill Creek? The Mill Creek I am familiar with runs through Dexter, MI and is a trib of the Huron.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Kroppe, it's a trib to the Black River near Pt. Huron.
It runs along M136 just east of Pt. Huron. It's a great looking stream with plenty of gravel considering it drains farmland.

Don, don't feel bad, I haven't done anything in there either.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Neither have I


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Nice picture! It truly is a beautiful place. Just curious, did you take the picture from the old bridge?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Good eye Tangleknot! Welcome to the site!


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

My brother lives in Yale, not too far from Mill Creek. He told me he would let me know as soon as he hears of action picking up. As soon as I hear, I will post it here.


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

No I'm not here to tell you how many fish are in there! 
I'm here to tell you I will take you to the fish.
You have to remember that area gets hit very hard, particulairly at night.
Call me if you want to go.
[email protected] (810)984-3232


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Wildboar...Yale is pretty far upstream though, they should be at the Mill/Black area sooner!


----------



## Tippy (Sep 28, 2001)

Just courious. Has there been any report of trout in Mill Creek? If not what fish are present?
Thanks


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Mostly Just Smallmouth Bass, mabey a catfish...Steelhead and Salmon during the spawning runs.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

do you ever fish in the river where it runs thru port huron state game area?? if u do, hows the deer herd lookin? any big bucks seen? just curious! thanks and good luck.


----------

